# Username suggestions



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Hullo fellow TC members,
I want to change my username - some people seem to dislike it - but I can't decide on a good name.
Do you have any suggestions? I would prefer something music-related.
Thank you very much,
MoonlightSonata


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

uh, uh, uh... Don't change it if you like it yourself, and.... 
uh, uh, uh... you must find your own name (its part of the unwritten rules


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasi_una_fantasia


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Hullo fellow TC members,
> I want to change my username - some people seem to dislike it - but I can't decide on a good name.
> Do you have any suggestions? I would prefer something music-related.
> Thank you very much,
> MoonlightSonata


Just when I was so used to it..... :lol:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Is that chicken yours, or just some random internet chicken?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

How about:

MissaSolemnis


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

cluck

cluck you 15 character word limit


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"Too chicken to stay wirh MoonlightSonata"

"TPFKAMS"


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> Quasi_una_fantasia


_*Perfect!*_

...though the acronym for _*S*onata *Q*uasi *U*na *F*antasia_ could be fun.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


> Is that chicken yours, or just some random internet chicken?


Uploaded Chicken. ChickenUpload.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

PetrB said:


> _*Perfect!*_
> 
> ...though the acronym for _*S*onata *Q*uasi *U*na *F*antasia_ could be fun.


SQUF you, PetrB! SQUF you!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

PetrB said:


> _*Perfect!*_
> 
> ...though the acronym for _*S*onata *Q*uasi *U*na *F*antasia_ could be fun.


How about:
Cull Qi Moss Fantasia

SQU Fantasia Cis Moll


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Aww, I really like Moonlight Sonata!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Aww, I really like Moonlight Sonata!


One can't be perfect!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I think I'll keep this one, since I prefer it to the possible alternatives.
Yes, the chicken is an Internet chicken, but it was supposed to be a temporary measure while I found a picture of one of my own chickens. I like chickens.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I think I'll keep this one, since I prefer it to the possible alternatives.
> Yes, the chicken is an Internet chicken, but it was supposed to be a temporary measure while I found a picture of one of my own chickens. I like chickens.


So do I. Put one one the Barby just now


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Piano Sonata #14 in C#m

is my suggestion


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Triplets said:


> So do I. Put one one the Barby just now


Really? I'll send my squad of ninja chickens to barbecue you, in that case.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

ILikeBeethoven, it really gets to the point; or, if you'd like to parody this overused acronym: ILikeBeethovenIMO.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> How about:
> Cull Qi Moss Fantasia
> 
> SQU Fantasia Cis Moll


Cullqimoss Fantasia. Hmmm, looks exotic on the calling card, 
but
"alpha-1-syntrophin mutation and the long-QT syndrome?"


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

FWIW I'm glad you didn't change your name because of what a few others might have thought. It's a cool name.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> How about:
> Cull Qi Moss Fantasia
> 
> SQU Fantasia Cis Moll


Maybe. If you ever become a stripper.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

-nuked-...................


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> Piano Sonata #14 in C#m
> 
> is my suggestion


Don't forget the Opus number.

V


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

EatMorBeef .....


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

"TheWorldBelongsToAlberich"


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Stuff and nonsense - its YOUR name, chosen by YOU

Stick with it and tell anyone who doesn't like it to ked a running jump .... or to add you to the 'blocked posters' :tiphat:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

You should bravely rebel against the pressure to be an anti-conformist and change your username to please those who don't like it, or I will call you names.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

EverybodyWangChungTonight


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I heard recently that Mountain Dew started an online poll to determine the name of their new product.

"Diabetus" looked like it would be the winner, but was overtaken near the end by "Hitler Did Nothing Wrong" (which I haven't yet seen on the market - bad sports that they are)

This in no way realtes to MoonlightSonata's situation...it just reminded me.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No, stick with MoonlightSonata - we all know you now, and you've made so many good posts with that name. :tiphat:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

SimonNZ said:


> I heard recently that Mountain Dew started an online poll to determine the name of their new product.
> 
> "Diabetus" looked like it would be the winner, but was overtaken near the end by "Hitler Did Nothing Wrong" (which I haven't yet seen on the market - bad sports that they are)
> 
> This in no way realtes to MoonlightSonata's situation...it just reminded me.


That's the funniest thing I've heard all week!


----------

